# syphilis



## bluehippo (Nov 7, 2013)

I have just tested positive for syphilis and is in the process of relocating to Dubai. I will be working in the Corporate environment. Can you advise on what the health authorities test for during the medical part of the visa process?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's a good site for info. Some categories of workers are tested for Syphilis, but it's not a condition that if detected that will get you deported.

Medical test in Dubai


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Medical test in Dubai

I found this online. Perhaps this can help answer your question.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Snap!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh LOL! I didn't see your post. Great minds think alike!!


----------



## bluehippo (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks guys, I have had a read on the suggested - how up to date is this info? Also, do you have any suggestions on someone I could call regarding this?

i don't want to arrive and get deported a few days later.....


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You'd need to call either immigration or the ministry of labour.


----------



## bluehippo (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Chocoholic, is there anyone on this forum who has had a similar experience that can provide first hand information?


----------



## oghasty (May 5, 2014)

IN EXACTLY SIMALAR SUTUATION. i HAD SYPHILIS ABOUT 5 YEARS AGO AND WAS TREATED. I HAVE A JOB OFFER NOW AS A TEACHER IN UAE. 
PLAESSSSSSSSSSSSEEE ADVISE. I AM PANICKING.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

oghasty said:


> IN EXACTLY SIMALAR SUTUATION. i HAD SYPHILIS ABOUT 5 YEARS AGO AND WAS TREATED. I HAVE A JOB OFFER NOW AS A TEACHER IN UAE.
> PLAESSSSSSSSSSSSEEE ADVISE. I AM PANICKING.


A job offer as a teacher, eh?


----------



## oghasty (May 5, 2014)

It will be nice if you reply without any sacarsm. I can see why you are being scarstic it's my fault. Yes as a Teacher. Any answer to my question please? 

regards,


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

SNIP/

Just get it treated. As far as the visa process goes; I thin k you'd be fine.


----------

